# MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP + questions on MF2 and Linux



## GreenNeedle (23 Mar 2008)

Just a tip off.  My Pc has been running quite slow for a few weeks and yesterday god knows what happened but all of a sudden the whole of My Documents emptied.  Videos, music favourites the lot.

I retrieved some of the data by using undeleteplus (free program that can retrieve files that you deleted, similar to the ones the police use to catch people) but some files were corrupted so some music retrieved.  None of the videos, A lot of programs struggling with file asociations and 30Gb of files mysteriously missing!!!

So make sure you backup your PC.  Don't know what it was that caused it but I would guess some kind of virus that escapes AVG and defender.

Will let oyu know if it has affected anything else if I find some more.

Andy


----------



## Azaezl (23 Mar 2008)

*Re: MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP*

I back everything up every couple of weeks just incase and in the event of anything such as a virus I go for the old f-disk


----------



## Garuf (23 Mar 2008)

*Re: MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP*

I back up my most important stuff onto an external hard drive, which surprise surprise got corrupted and I lost all 350gb of data that was on it.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2008)

*Re: MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP*

Oh crap, that's not good.  I don't think there is any backup system that is 100% corruption proof.  Use as many as you can!

Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (23 Mar 2008)

*Re: MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP*

Thats weird I got a virus recently and also recently my pc has been running slow. I can't double click on a media file to make it open in WMP without the pc crashing a bit and it taking 5 minutes.


----------



## nry (23 Mar 2008)

*Re: MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP*

Backups are essential nowadays.  Learnt the hard way at work, not had issues at home yet but the time will come!  Windows XP has backup software included though for Home Edition you have to install it from the media CD as it is an extra.  SyncToy (search on microsoft.com) is also useful for mirroring files etc, and if you have Vista it has a much better backup solution included and can create full system and file backups on a scheduled basis, ideal if you have a permanently attached external HD or network HD.  Never touched MACs but I assume something exists there too.


----------



## bugs (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP*

Just intalled FreeNAS on my old PC. Surprisingly simple to set up and works with Vista (Vista wouldn't backup to my old PC with XP Pro installed - go figure!) You can also control it via a web interface rather than have a screen connected to the second PC. I manage it via my laptop.

Supports all flavours of RAID if you really want peace of mind (as much peace of mind as you're ever likely to get). Although I've not ventured down that path (yet...). 

Currently just running an 80GB drive, however, I have a 40GB kicking around and at 20GB and 250GB in my wife's old PC. I'll get round to adding them sometime.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP - questions on MF2 and Linux*

Following on from my problem I remembered that all of my fishy pics are on photobucket so alls not lost.  I only lost the family pics and vids.

I have now changed to Firefox, and have installed a IE7 lookalike skin over it (to fool the women) and also a plug in to force LiveMessenger to use Firefox.

Does anyone know how to get firefox to show the fonts the same way as IE?

On another note I've been looking at some articles on Ultima Linux.  Does anyone have experience of this (for home standalone use not networked).  Very interested in opinions.

Andy


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Mar 2008)

Tools -> Options -> Content tab -> Fonts & Colors select "Times New Roman" for default font and whatever font size you want.

One flavor of Linuz is pretty much like another. They differ mainly by their default set of packages as well as the package manager. It might be easier to start with one of the more popular flavors such as Suse, Ubuntu or Red Hat since there are plenty of forums and support for these.

Cheers,


----------



## bugs (25 Mar 2008)

I had a play with Ubuntu just before I installed FreeNAS. It was OK, right up until the point when I could not get it to install some software. I'm sure whatever problem I was experiencing was run-of-the-mill and easily solvable, I just did not have the motivation to find the answer (given that I was planning to install FreeNAS in any case).


----------



## nry (25 Mar 2008)

I was a firefox addict until I found IE7 Pro for IE7.  Lets you do everything Firefox could do but with IE and I have a few websites which work better with IE.  Adblock etc, really impressed.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Mar 2008)

Another good Back-up program for windows is Cobian Backup ( http://www.educ.umu.se/~cobian/cobianbackup.htm )
Its easy to configure what to back-up and to where and you can even schedule it to perform back-up anytime you want it and how often you want, once a day, week, etc.... can back-up everything or just the changes for disk space saving.

Worth a look, I been using it for some time now, with no problems.

And its FREE!


----------



## GreenNeedle (27 Mar 2008)

I am using DVD shrink to just create a backup of my docs now.

Andy


----------



## nry (27 Mar 2008)

For those with Vista it has a nice built in backup program which can schedule file and full system backups to disk and network based storage.  Not bad really for most needs.


----------

